# Recommendations for part-time maid services



## KC_AD (May 31, 2015)

Hi there, I'm looking for a housekeeping service to come in maybe 1 or 2 times a week to clean my apartment. Does anyone have any experience with cleaning companies or have a similar weekly service? Would appreciate if anyone had recommendations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If this is for Abu Dhabi (or Dubai) most cleaning companies (just google for them) will do a once or twice a week service charging 30-50 Dhs per hour. MOst of them charge for a min. of 3-4 hours though


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We used maids.ae in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
Not cheap - but good service.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KC_AD (May 31, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## KC_AD (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation, will give them a try.


----------

